# Travel Destinations > Africa >  African vacation, need help!

## Coolers

I am very likely planning an African vacation as my honeymoon in February (unless I get better ideas in another thread). I was thinking maybe a Cape Town and short safari combo or something along those lines (doesn't have to be South Africa necessarily). Anyone have any tips/suggestions?I'm a bit adventurous so I was even thinking of trying to do it myself. Perhaps rent a vacation property in Cape Town and then book a safari seperate rather than a full vacation package. I'm a bit stumped where to start, what sites to look at etc. though.Again, any suggestions?

----------


## GFI

Try visiting Cape Town which is one of the best places in Africa. It has a rich historical environment where stunning hotels and lodging, outstanding restaurants, daredevil activities, beautiful beaches and resorts.

----------


## mikehussy

I would think what you are planning to do might take you longer than 10 days and yes Mauritius is a very beautiful places too. You might also want to visit sun city while you are here and not to for get the natural beauty of mpumalanga in which province lies the Kruger national park.

----------


## davidsmith36

Africa is the world's second-biggest and second-most-crowded landmass. At around 30.3 million km² (11.7 million square miles) including neighboring islands, it covers six percent of Earth's aggregate surface territory and 20.4 percent of its aggregate land area.With 1.1 billion individuals starting 2013, it represents around 15% of the world's human population.The landmass is encompassed by the Mediterranean Sea toward the north, both the Suez Canal and the Red Sea along the Sinai Peninsula toward the upper east, the Indian Ocean toward the southeast, and the Atlantic Ocean toward the west. The landmass incorporates Madagascar and different archipelagos. It contains 54 completely perceived sovereign states (nations), nine regions and two true autonomous states with constrained or no acknowledgment.

----------

